# Cork Grip Ideas



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I will be making some cork grips for a rod soon and having a hard time finding things I like online. Can you guys share some of your grips made from only cork (various cork rings)? Just looking for ideas...

Thanks!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Just to point out that rubberized cork looks cool IMO, but is really heavy. It is tough though, so for certain areas it works well.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Mudhole has the biggest selection of cork rings. Regular, Burl, colored and composite cork rings.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Here are a few.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Some more. I really don't get that fancy with the checker patterns and all.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

*Cork and burl*

Iâ€™ve gotten stuck on these burl rings. Also the Design somewhat matches up with the thread / inlays.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Lookin good guys! I like the burl cork! Thinking about using some of the horizontal wavy burl cork. Has anyone cut all or most of the cork rings into thin wafers and then glued them together. Mixing and matching or all the same?


----------



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

big D. said:


> I will be making some cork grips for a rod soon and having a hard time finding things I like online. Can you guys share some of your grips made from only cork (various cork rings)? Just looking for ideas...
> 
> Thanks!


I like burled cork, feels good & secured when your hands are wet. I also coat the finished cork with epoxy to protect it.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

big D. said:


> Lookin good guys! I like the burl cork! Thinking about using some of the horizontal wavy burl cork. Has anyone cut all or most of the cork rings into thin wafers and then glued them together. Mixing and matching or all the same?


This one fore-grip is made from a block of burnt burl and natural cork.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Big D I get my cork from FUGU on facebook and from ebayâ€¦.way cheaper. I will order from 2 or 3 sellers on ebay to get what I want that FUGU does not carry. When I decided I wanted to build my own grips I ordered about $150-$200 worth of cork with a huge variety. Then I just sat down and laid out different patterns on the table to see what looked good. Constantly changing pieces out till I find something I like for what I am building.

Rubberized cork is very very heavy. So keep that in mind. Lots of options out there now for different rings, including sizes....1/2", 1/4", and 1/8"


----------



## HTOWNGUPPY (Jan 29, 2015)

Fishsurfer said:


> This one fore-grip is made from a block of burnt burl and natural cork.


That's a great looking fore-grip! Where do you buy a block of the cork?

I've been stuck on the cork as well since you can make so many cool designs. I've done the checkered, the small wafers that I hand cut, large wafers.

*One question:* I had one of my ringed corked butt ends break in half right at a glue seam. I saw someone epoxies the cork afterwards, is that comfortable? Does the epoxy have issues with cracking since the corks are soft?

Love this forum and appreciate all your thoughts, makes me excited to build new rods!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

HTOWNGUPPY said:


> That's a great looking fore-grip! Where do you buy a block of the cork?
> 
> I've been stuck on the cork as well since you can make so many cool designs. I've done the checkered, the small wafers that I hand cut, large wafers.
> 
> ...


 I actually bought it from a friend of mine but I did see them online and I will post the link when I find it again.


----------



## HTOWNGUPPY (Jan 29, 2015)

Here is one that I made recently. This is with a checkered and a simple wafer. I loved the color combo so made a couple rods like this. Unfortunately the other one is the one that the butt end cork came off at that glue seam. If I get that pic I'll show it too.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

here's a few cork grips i've done. Unlike thread work, u are a bit limited. Unless u start doing some of the cool stuff they do at NERBs. Billy Vivona. that's a commitment though! These grips could be spiced up with color trim bands in there. EVA or other. acrylic that u see here is beautful, and could be just used as accents to cork, if that's what u prefer.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

a few more


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

This is what I found for the cork block suppliers:

https://customflygrips.com/en/10-cork-blocks-strips

https://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_...S+LIGHT+MIX+12+X+1+1+2+X1+1+2+ONE+BLOCK&rt=nc


----------



## HTOWNGUPPY (Jan 29, 2015)

jimj100 said:


> a few more


Those corks look amazing. The thread work is fantastic as well. I really need to go to the FTU classes to get some insight on how these diamonds are done.


----------



## HTOWNGUPPY (Jan 29, 2015)

Fishsurfer said:


> This is what I found for the cork block suppliers:
> 
> http://customflygrips.com/en/10-cork-blocks-strips
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_i...S+LIGHT+MIX+12+X+1+1+2+X1+1+2+ONE+BLOCK&rt=nc


Thanks for sending those links. The pricing looks reasonable too, I'm going to order a few of these.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

*Quote:*
*One question:* I had one of my ringed corked butt ends break in half right at a glue seam. I saw someone epoxies the cork afterwards, is that comfortable? Does the epoxy have issues with cracking since the corks are soft?

I use a 10 minute epoxy that is relatively thin in viscosity to glue up all my cork and have never had it fail at the joint. Most all my rods are made for wade fishing. I glue and shape my grips on a lathe then ream them out to fit the rod. Usually in the reaming process, if the cork has a bad spot it will fail at that point (before it gets glued to the blank). The epoxy joints in the cork are not visible and you can not feel them in the finished grip. On butt pieces I always run the blank through the cork (even fly rod butts) except at the very end and that is about 1/4" that the blank does not go through. I use Rod Dancer gel epoxy to mount my grips and butt pieces.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

katjim00 said:


> Big D I get my cork from FUGU on facebook and from ebayâ€¦.way cheaper. I will order from 2 or 3 sellers on ebay to get what I want that FUGU does not carry. When I decided I wanted to build my own grips I ordered about $150-$200 worth of cork with a huge variety. Then I just sat down and laid out different patterns on the table to see what looked good. Constantly changing pieces out till I find something I like for what I am building.
> 
> Rubberized cork is very very heavy. So keep that in mind. Lots of options out there now for different rings, including sizes....1/2", 1/4", and 1/8"


Found some really nice cork at Jim's suggested place, FUGU! I started shaping them last night! I will post pics when I get them finished up!

Thanks guys! Great ideas for cork grips!


----------

